# HELP: My GSD has Heartworms



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just brought my GSD to the vet today to get his yearly physical, hes almost 2. They did the heart worm test and it came back positive twice! I have had him on Heartguard since the day I got him over a year ago. The vet started his Immiticide treatment today. The vet also said it was a very early stage 1 and it was a good thing they found it when they found it. I don't understand how he could get Heartworms when I have him on Heartguard and have never missed a treatment. I picked Rocco up from the vet today and he has zero energy and looks like he is in a lot of pain. He has to go back tommorrow for his second dose of treatment. Has anyone had this happen to there dog? I dunno hes out of it from the treatment or if something is wrong and I need to be very concerned.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

First off, :hugs: 

I'm very sorry you're having to go through this. I went through heartworm treatment with my Cashdog, but he had them from when I adopted him at the shelter. Did you get your dog as a puppy or adopt him as an adult? If you got him as an adult it's possible that he's had them since then and the Heartguard just kept it mild. But yes, I have heard a couple of cases of dogs getting heart worms even though they are on the treatment, especially down here in the South. If you bought all the Heart Guard through your vet I believe that the company will pay for the treatment. 

Yes, your dog is out of it and not feeling well at all from the treatment. He's going to be lethargic for a little while. Also, his low back/rump area is going to be extremely sore from where they did the injection. I'm sure your vet let you know that you have to keep him calm and quiet for a whole month. He should be fine after that.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hugs: Sending prayers and a speedy recovery for your pup.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have also heard reports of dogs contracting heartworms even while on monthly preventative. It's just a hazard of living in the south, kind of like parvo even though with vaccinations. Glad you caught it early and your boy should be fine after treatment. It sucks, I know but he'll get through it if you follow through.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Emoore said:


> If you bought all the Heart Guard through your vet I believe that the company will pay for the treatment.


This is true. One of my co-workers had this happen. Get with your vet and they can help you contact Heart Guart with all of the proper information and paper work. They will pay for the treatment 100% as long as you have proof of buying through your vet. 

I'm sorry that you're having to go through this, but thankfully it was caught early!


----------



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Unfortunatley I got the heart guard from 1800 petmeds, so my vet said that heart guard will not cover the treatments. I got Rocco at 6 months old and he didn't have anything heart worms then. I dunno if anyone knows but I have read that some vets will prescribe an anti inflammatory drug along with the antibiotic, my vet did not prescribe the anti inflammatory any ideas on why he wouldn't have done that? Rocco is extremely worn out and breathing very rapidly and heavy I dunno if that's normal with this treatment earbuds. He goes back to the vet in the morning to get his second dose of Treatment and I will ask him tomorrow, I just don't want to miss any signs of a possible emergency.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

hunnefeld1 said:


> I dunno if anyone knows but I have read that some vets will prescribe an anti inflammatory drug along with the antibiotic, my vet did not prescribe the anti inflammatory any ideas on why he wouldn't have done that? Rocco is extremely worn out and breathing very rapidly and heavy I dunno if that's normal


I think that the Doxy is usually prescribed for the severe cases. If your dog is only lightly infected he might not need it. The worn out/rapid breathing is normal.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please read these threads:
Heart worms?
GSD with Heartworms
Heartworms (







1 2)
Anyone with Heartworm Experience.. Please???
Heartworm Treatment - Aftercare

Especially the aftercare information. 

Call the vet if anything is different - including the heavy breathing. Please do call. 

http://www.houstonsheltiesanctuary.com/heartworm-care-guide.html changed their link - please read ASAP after you call your vet.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Prayer's for your pups recovery.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wish your dog a speedy recovery. when you first started
your dog on Heartguard was he tested for heart worms before
you gave him the Heartguard?


----------



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone I will have some new questions to ask the vet today when i bring Rocco back for his second dosage of the injections. He was tested before before I started him on heart guard and the test came back negative. I am going to ask the vet about the prednisone and about the heavy breathing. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is the guarantee from 1800 petmeds...they cover hw treatment

1800PetMeds - Product Guarantee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

hunnefeld1 said:


> Thanks everyone I will have some new questions to ask the vet today when i bring Rocco back for his second dosage of the injections. He was tested before before I started him on heart guard and the test came back negative. I am going to ask the vet about the prednisone and about the heavy breathing. I will keep everyone updated.


The day we brought Cash home from the shelter, I had him tested for heart worms and he tested negative. 2 years later he came up with a nasty infestation. Like you, I was distraught because I had always kept him on prevention. I felt like a terrible Mom because my boy had this horrible preventable disease. The vet told me that, after the initial infestation, there's a "window" where they're infected but they will show up negative on a test. He said most likely he was infected before I got him but it was too early to show up in the first test I did. Hope that helps. :hugs:


----------



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the help especially myamom I just called 1800 petmeds and there going to reimburse rocks treatment! I picked him up from his second day of treatment and he seems like he's feeling much better, he has more energy. The vet told me that he probably won't eat for a few days and just want to sleep and relax. He also said heavy panting and increased breathing is normal for the first few days but to call if it continues or if he gets sick. Hopefully Rocco never has to go through this again, I feel horrible but I'm so glad they caught it so fast! Thanks everyone


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That's great news!! I'm so glad I could help  
Best wishes that treatment is smooth!


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a shepherd that the originial owner released to me who had a bad case of heart worms. after going through the first stage of treatment he almost died. The vets said he would not survive more treatments and that I should put him down. A freind and top breeder told me to use ivermectin to treat him. I am not saying that this is what you should use. always check with your vet first. The treatment was slow and he never got rid of the worms intirerly but he was not sick and was always on the go. kode lived for another 5 years sired 3 litters. So don't lose hope hang in there it will get better.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Going strictly the slow kill method Ivermectin....it takes 2 years to be heartworm free. 

My foster was stage 4...had one shot and she too did so poorly that the shots were discontinued. (but remember...stage 4 and a senior) We then did slow kill...and she was hw free in 6 months. (the one shot sped up the process)

(your kode should have become hw free)

Just remember...the longer they have the heartworms...the more damage is being done. I always say...if you have a young, strong dog (like the OP) to go with the shot protocol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

hunnefeld1 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help especially myamom I just called 1800 petmeds and there going to reimburse rocks treatment! I picked him up from his second day of treatment and he seems like he's feeling much better, he has more energy. The vet told me that he probably won't eat for a few days and just want to sleep and relax. He also said heavy panting and increased breathing is normal for the first few days but to call if it continues or if he gets sick. Hopefully Rocco never has to go through this again, I feel horrible but I'm so glad they caught it so fast! Thanks everyone


Please review that after care information posted very carefully. Leash potties and no moving around - be very careful - he is killing off 6-12 inch worms that can get lodged in his veins - throwing a clot - that is what the worry is.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How is Rocco?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Forget Heartguard*

Once the treatment is over, use the oral paste for horses Zimectrin (not Z Gold) and give 1/2 click once a month.

A two year supply is $12.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It has this warning on it:

ZIMECTERIN Paste 1.87%
*Warning: Not for use in humans. Keep this and all drugs out of reach of children. *Do not use in other animal species as severe adverse reactions, including fatalities in dogs, may result.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Heartguard has a guarantee policy that they will cover the medical treatment if your dog gets heartworms while on the medication, did your vet speak to you about this??

EDIT: I'm glad you got the meds covered for Rocco, I will pray for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rocco is doing much better, he's eating again, and has his energy back. Now the difficult problem is keeping him completely calm, but he is doing great the vet said he should be fine as long as I can keep him completely calm.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup, keeping him calm is the hardest part of the whole thing.


----------



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Rocco kinda knows he needs to stay calm, whenever my other dog tries to play Rocco will go into my room and lay down on his bed almost like he wants to play but knows he can't. I just want to thank everyone again for all the help and prayers


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He should be crated or leashed to you. Read those aftercare articles, please. You need to be totally on top of this and in control.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This link that Jean posted was the BEST!! Outlines things to be on the look out for...and stresses how long you must keep your dog quiet, etc (even when they "think" they are better) 

Houston Sheltie Sanctuary :: Heartworm Care Guide

Definitely do alot of crating...especially since you have another hooligan trying to entice him to play...eventually he's going to think he can. 

Good luck!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Lots and lots of people use Ivermectin for worming and heartworm control. There is a worning in place because if a dog,cat or whatever animal other than a horse dies, they will not be responsible. However, mostly that warning is for Collies and Shelties as they are very suseptible to Ivermectin. There are even warning on Heartguard for them as well.
My best friend in California has Bernese and she uses and has used Ivermectin for years and years for worming and heartworm with no issues at all. Just like you can use Safeguard for horses for worming your dogs, gets everything including tape worms.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Breeds of dogs affected with the mutant MDR1 gene. Information from the VCPL at Washington State University.

1 of 10 GSDs tested so far have had the MDR1 mutation. 

Thanks, Myamom - it is so important to keep them still.


----------

